# Lest We Forget



## Yob (25/4/12)

My grandfather was in the 2/40 Battalion which was an mostly Tasmanian company. "Sparrow Force"

Was captured in New Guinea and was a POW but eventually returned.

Lest we Forget.

Jesse


----------



## Fish13 (25/4/12)

yes lest we forget.


----------



## JDW81 (25/4/12)

iamozziyob said:


> My grandfather was in the 2/40 Battalion which was an all Tasmanian company. "Sparrow Force"
> 
> Was captured in New Guinea and was a POW but eventually returned.
> 
> ...



Indeed.

My great grandfather made it through the Gallipoli landings and the western front, one grandfather was also in New Guinea (and North Africa) and the other was a navigator whose plane crashed into Mount Etna in Italy after having the shit shot out of them. Somehow they all survived. 

As an ex-serviceman myself I encourage everyone to take a few minutes to spare a thought, prayer or whatever you thing is for all of those who have gone before us and those who are still doing an amazing job in dangerous, shitty circumstances.

Lest we Forget.

JD


----------



## waggastew (25/4/12)

Definitely a time to reflect on how lucky we are and how many people went off to war for the benefit of all.

BTW, did anyone else find the Peter Cosgrove ad where he invites us to raise a glass (of VB) in honour of the diggers a bit off? I plan to raise a glass of something much nicer but feel that thinly disguising an ad promoting CUB profits in the name of ANZAC day a little tacky.


----------



## gap (25/4/12)

My Uncle died in Sandakan 4 months before the end of WW2.
I never had the chance to meet him as I was not yet born.
I will never forget.

Graeme


----------



## Yob (25/4/12)

anyone heading for a bit of 2UP at the local RSL's?

I certainly am :icon_cheers: 

will be choking down the Draught for a few hours


----------



## dkaos (25/4/12)

Good thread yob. If it wasn't for those brave and courageous men we may not have the freedom we enjoy nor such a fantastic country to live in.

Lest We Forget.


----------



## Midnight Brew (25/4/12)

3 sets of great grand fathers who served and my grandfather. 2x paternal 1x maternal. My grandfather was positioned in Guinea and was eventually discharged with shrap metal in his back and malaria. 

Lest we forget.


----------



## pbrosnan (25/4/12)

waggastew said:


> Definitely a time to reflect on how lucky we are and how many people went off to war for the benefit of all.
> 
> BTW, did anyone else find the Peter Cosgrove ad where he invites us to raise a glass (of VB) in honour of the diggers a bit off? I plan to raise a glass of something much nicer but feel that thinly disguising an ad promoting CUB profits in the name of ANZAC day a little tacky.


Yeah, a total travesty. If anything those of us who haven't fought should be staying home and quietly reflecting on our slavish acquiescence to our political masters as soon as they start banging the war drum and waving the flag. We forget all to quickly IMHO.


----------



## doon (25/4/12)

http://trove.nla.gov.au/ndp/del/article/2684587

Newspaper article about my grandfather who was a Wellington bomber pilot in ww2


----------



## brettprevans (25/4/12)

Lest we forget

back from dawn service and a few rums. 
My grandfather served and im ex army. it always means a lot. Kids have been learning about anzac day at schol etc and im happy about what the've been taught. They really wanted to get involved.

Cheers to all digs past and present


----------



## bignath (25/4/12)

waggastew said:


> BTW, did anyone else find the Peter Cosgrove ad where he invites us to raise a glass (of VB) in honour of the diggers a bit off? I plan to raise a glass of something much nicer but feel that thinly disguising an ad promoting CUB profits in the name of ANZAC day a little tacky.



No.

I see where you are coming from though, but i'm pretty sure that the ad specifically says something along the lines of:

"whatevery you're drinking......raise a glass" or words to that effect.

Had it not had that in there, i would of course, completely agree, but as it invites you to drink whatever you want to drink but still remember those that fought for our country, i don't have a problem with it.


----------



## Clutch (25/4/12)

Mt grandfather served in the Stanley ranges in PNG and was a decorated war hero.
He never spoke about it much, but if pressed, would always embellish things to add some humour to what was, unbeknownst to me at such a young age, a very traumatic experience.

I got into a shouting match with one of my primary school teachers over it. Apparently my grandfather did not take PNG whilst drunk with a handful of mates he met on the boat over.

Lest we forget.


----------



## brettprevans (25/4/12)

My grandfather was in the merchant marines then navy. He survived the pacific only for it to catch up with him later on... To cool down, they used to swim in the benzine tanks :blink: .... masive cancers thru his whole body.
oh the things our fathers, grandfathers, etc used to do to give them some semblence of normality during service. Bless them


----------



## spog (25/4/12)

my grandfather fought on the western front an was awarded the Military Medal.
my father was a lad in occupied Norway,and told me some horror stories about that time.
an uncle was a "red beret" in the pommie airbourne and jumped on D,Day and told many a storie.



Lest we forget.......


----------



## adz1179 (25/4/12)

+1 to all of the above. just waiting for the old man who's marching in the city today (Vietnam vet), then taking him and a few of the old boys to the pub for beers. have a good day everyone and cheers.


----------



## Screwtop (25/4/12)

Grandfather's brother, emmigrated from Germany, serving in the Australian Infantry shot by a German guard in a POW camp, buried at Landrecies. Ironic!!!!

Dad enlisted in 1942 joining the 2/15 Australian Infantry Battalion. Served in New Guinea, Borneo, Labuan, Morotai.

Great bloke, didn't talk much about the war.

Lest we forget.......

Screwy


----------



## Kingbrownbrewing (25/4/12)

My Grandad served in Borneo as a Sergeant Major.

He died 10 years ago today whilst marching in the Anzac Day Parade.

I will never forget him.


----------



## NickB (25/4/12)

Great to see huge numbers at the Dawn Service in Brissy today. My dad was in the army but was never deployed. 

Lest we forget.


----------



## yum beer (25/4/12)

Both my teenage kids marched today, they wanted to..great to see.



At the going down of the sun,



we shall remember them.


----------



## brendo (25/4/12)

A good turn out at the local one in Croydon this morning - I even dragged the dogs out of bed to come along.


----------



## warra48 (25/4/12)

Lest we forget.

My wife's uncle was killed by a sniper in New Guinea one week before the end of WWII. Obviously, my wife never knew him.
Her great-uncle was shot twice on the Western Front, once at Pozires, and lastly near Ypres. He was injured badly enought to get a Blighty, and was repratriated to Australia before the end of the war, on the basis of his injuries.


----------



## np1962 (25/4/12)

waggastew said:


> Definitely a time to reflect on how lucky we are and how many people went off to war for the benefit of all.
> 
> BTW, did anyone else find the Peter Cosgrove ad where he invites us to raise a glass (of VB) in honour of the diggers a bit off? I plan to raise a glass of something much nicer but feel that thinly disguising an ad promoting CUB profits in the name of ANZAC day a little tacky.


Perhaps you tuned out when you realised it was VB.
The idea is that a slice of the profit goes to Legacy, a very worthwhile charity. Hence why Peter Cosgrove is in the ad.
While I may disagree with CUB using ANZAC and Legacy to boost their coffers I do agree with giving to such a cause. As such I bought 3 or 4 pints for a couple of old diggers down the pub and also made a donation to the Legacy collectors.
I have served, my brother and father have served. My father in a war zone.
I also had a Great Grandfather killed in action at Flanders in the Great War. 

Lest We Forget.


----------



## Rowy (25/4/12)

Grandfather was one of the Rats of Trobruk. Lived through that and died in a motorcycle accident here in Australia......go figure! Farther back our mob come out from Germany in the late 1800's for one then to die at Gallipolli.........again go figure! Wifes grandfather was one of the original British serviceman selected to form the first Commmando unit. Still got his paybook and all his gear. He fought in Norway, Italy and probably all over Europe I'd say.............It's because of these blokes we can sit back and live the lives that we live in freedom. Lest we forget. :icon_cheers:


----------



## Batz (25/4/12)

Two Grandfathers in the war, one landed at Gallipolli and made it home. The other was a tail gunner and took off on a mission over Germany never to be heard of again.

Least we forget.

_And I'm proud to be an Australian,
where at least I know I'm free.
And I won't forget the men who died,
who gave that right to me._


----------



## fergi (25/4/12)

I was only a national serviceman 1969 to 71 and didnt see any action , was stationed at enoggera 18 company QLD.

so i havent experienced the conditions that our deployed soldiers experienced, however i go to every dawn service and pay my respect and gratitude to all our service personnel that have served in the front lines.

however it still makes me angry that wars are started by so few , yet so many are affected by them.

LEST WE FORGET

fergi


----------



## barls (25/4/12)

From one returned service man to the rest. We will remember them. 
Those that have served or are currently serving we will remember
Our hearts go out to the families of such members
We will remember them


----------



## Bribie G (25/4/12)

Grandad was at the Somme. When he was middle aged and I was about 5 I loved it when he came home from work and I used to watch him getting changed (long johns and singlet as this was in the North of England). Reason I was fascinated was all the bits missing and geographical skin from shrapnel etc. 

"Grandad, what's that bit again?"
"That's where the hun shot three ribs out, and that black bit is a bit of shrapnel that's probably going to work its way out in a month or so"

He was 15 at the Somme, <_< lied about his age to get in. Lucky bugger to get home in _almost _one piece. 

Edit: he's the guy in the middle, at age 17 - absolute miracle he lived that long, imagine your kid going off to fight in the trenches





Dad died from leukemia 30 years ago, he was in the RAF and seconded to the USA after the War, his job was to fly through Atom bomb test mushroom clouds afterwards and collect samples. 

I'm an old bugger myself now but can still see every line on their face and hair on their head.

Edit: During the War, flying out of England there were quite a few Aussie squadrons. Thanks guys for my being here today.


----------



## Thefatdoghead (25/4/12)

DU99 said:


> My grandfather was a rat of toburk also,my father was in the air force served in italy/new guinea.myself a national serviceman



What was he's name? My pop was a desert rat in tobruk he's name was Hector Macdonald. He saved a lot of men stuck in a bunker I was told.


----------



## Rowy (25/4/12)

Gav80 said:


> What was he's name? My pop was a desert rat in tobruk he's name was Hector Macdonald. He saved a lot of men stuck in a bunker I was told.



Mr grandfather was Oscar Gibson. Everyone knew him as Ock.


----------



## waggastew (25/4/12)

NigeP62 said:


> Perhaps you tuned out when you realised it was VB.
> The idea is that a slice of the profit goes to Legacy, a very worthwhile charity. Hence why Peter Cosgrove is in the ad.
> While I may disagree with CUB using ANZAC and Legacy to boost their coffers I do agree with giving to such a cause. As such I bought 3 or 4 pints for a couple of old diggers down the pub and also made a donation to the Legacy collectors.
> I have served, my brother and father have served. My father in a war zone.
> ...



Apols, did not realise the Legacy connection. I was too busy throwing things at the TV.


----------



## DU99 (25/4/12)

GAV80 his name norman strauch


----------



## Thefatdoghead (25/4/12)

DU99 said:


> GAV80 his name norman strauch



I wonder if they knew each other? My dad told me they lived underground for 3 month at a time! I loved my pop. All I remember is he used to peel apples with he's old knife and give me chunks of apple. He was a quiet man. Lost all he's stomach to cancer, when they sowed him up he was really bent over so he grabbed the clothes line every day and walked around on it until he was straight again. 
I loved the man and I really appreciate what he went through for our well being.


----------



## DU99 (25/4/12)

Gav..i remember my grandfather saying,you would never go above ground during the night and have a smoke the sniper's would shoot at you.


----------



## Thefatdoghead (25/4/12)

DU99 said:


> Gav..i remember my grandfather saying,you would never go above ground during the night and have a smoke the sniper's would shoot at you.


It's crazy! they are legends.


----------



## brad81 (25/4/12)

phoneyhuh said:


> My grandfather was a engineer in the red army, he and his battalion rolled over the border into Germany in 1945, and he stayed there in Leipzig until the 70's.



My Grandfather was in the German Army and held captive by the Russians for 7 years after the war ended. He survived and came to Australia for a better (brief) life.

My father served in the Australian Army for 22 years in the 1 Armoured Regiment. Proud of my pop I am.

I think of today as not only a day for Australian Soldiers, but for all Soldiers. They fight wherever moron politicians drive them. They put everything on the line for their countrymen without hesitation.

If you think for a second your vote does not count or matter, then think of what I have said above.

Lest we forget


----------



## fraser_john (26/4/12)

One grandfather served in the army in New Guinea, still remember him showing me a hankerchief with a hand drawn map on it of a mission they had to go on, no idea where that ended up, wish I had it 

Went to the ANZAC day game to watch my team win by a nerve wracking point, it makes the hairs on my neck stand up hearing the silence that almost 90,000 people can produce to honour the people that go to war or serve on our behalf.

Shame on the politicians for not looking after them with properly adjusted pensions. Plan on writing to my rep and give him an ear full!


----------



## freezkat (26/4/12)

God Bless all who have served in the name of freedom. Who have charged forward into oblivion to save their country, their families, their mates.

We all owe a debt that cannot be paid to these people that have given everything. I fly my flag at half in honor your soldiers and their families.

Bob
Scoutmaster BSA Minnesota


----------



## Yob (26/4/12)

A simply wonderful rendition of The Band Played Waltzing Matilda by Liam Clancy



damn near brings a tear to the eye.

:excl:


----------



## petesbrew (26/4/12)

Lest We Forget.


----------



## Yob (23/4/13)

anyone going to dawn services / 2 up this year?


----------



## punkin (23/4/13)

Dawn service every year, always have since i was a teen. 

No 2 up for me.


----------



## DU99 (23/4/13)

My dad was in airforce served in New Guinea and Italy,father in law was in the navy,my grandfather was a "rats of tobruk " and so was my wife's grandad.myself did 18 months national service (1972) stayed in melbourne.


----------



## mrTbeer (23/4/13)

My Grandma had 3 brothers all went to WW2. Here is one of the nicer stories. First Australian POW in WW2. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hugh_Sweeney
My Grandad served in the navy in the 30's but during WW2 was essential services (qld police) thus not allowed to re-enlist.

I'll be up for the dawn service and leave the pub to the old diggers.


----------



## Womball (23/4/13)

My Grandfather on my mothers side was an infantry solder in WW2 and a POW for 3 years, no body in our family spoke about it so I don't know the whole story. 

My Grandfather on my fathers side was a Australian sapper in the engineering corps in Darwin when it was bombed by the Japs (and every other bombing afterwards). He was my best friend and mentor as a kid and taught me every little thing about "boys stuff" there is to know (fishing, gardening, chopping wood, making a fire, building stuff in his man cave, etc) the greatest man I have known..........He was also a great brewer! (I always wondered why his shed smelt the way it did.....now I know)

I raise a glass to both of them.......Lest we forget.

Also taking my youngest son to the dawn service on Thursday morning.......he loves to hear the stories of his great grand fathers, as best as I can tell.


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (23/4/13)

My Grand killed Japs and others over two wars I am sure he will forgive and be forgiven.
The other side fought Russians in their occupied country for independence and freedom and won.
Nev


----------



## Phoney (23/4/13)

My grandfather was an engineer in the Soviet red army based in Belarus during the Great Patriotic War (WW2). His unit eventually rolled all the way into Germany in 1945. After the war the whole family on my Mums side moved to Leipzig for the next two decades to keep the bloody Germans in check, grandad stayed in the army till he retired in Belarus at age 60. Passed away at 83.

But it's all good, we were allies then*

Lest we forget..


*If anyone here's grandparents fought for the Axis powers, we dont hold it against you


----------



## Fish13 (23/4/13)

i'll be on the water having a beer/sharing a beer for the fallen and those about to fall.


----------



## brettprevans (23/4/13)

Yob said:


> anyone going to dawn services / 2 up this year?


taking my eldest daughter b to the local service mate if your going to be there. She took my slouch hat for show and tell today. Happy to catch up on the day.


----------



## Westaussiebrewer (24/4/13)

i shall be attending both services and marches and attend the festivities at the RSL


----------



## wbosher (24/4/13)

I remember watching a program on the History channel where they read out a whole lot of letters from the soldiers from both Aus and NZ who served in WWI. The general theme that came across in those letters was one of animosity.

Strange to think that the ANZAC spirit between Aussie and NZ soldiers has evolved from an event where they didn't even like each other much.

Anyway, I'll be raising a glass for the boys on both sides of the ditch.


----------



## Dave70 (24/4/13)

My grandfather on the old man's side was a flight navigator on one of the Lancaster bombers that was, sadly for him and his crew, shot down over Normandy on D Day. He was 22 and my father was about a year old. I've read many of the letters he wrote home. He was a witty, well spoken and intelligent man who, like many of that era, seemed mature beyond his years. What a waste.

Nan confided in me one day that she still watches the march and imagines seeing the 'love of her life' as she put it, walking tall with his mates. Since they never found the bodies, I think there may have been a time when she might have even held a secret hope to see his face in the crowd. 

She's now 95 and though her body's falling to pieces, she's still got a pin sharp mind. She told me on one occasion after we were talking about my cousins deployment in East Timor, 'I've had a bloody gut full of wars'. 

After a father and two uncles (lost one uncle) in WW1, loosing a husband in WW2, a son who went to Vietnam a competitive athlete and returned a heart rending drunk, and a grandson who was discharged from service after loosing a quarter of his foot in a training accident, I cant blame her.


_*“Those heroes that shed their blood and lost their lives … You are now lying in the soil of a friendly country. Therefore rest in peace. There is no difference between the Johnnies and the Mehmets to us. Where they lie side by side now here in this country of ours … You mothers, who sent their sons from faraway countries wipe away the tears. Your sons are now lying in our bosom and are in peace after having lost their lives on this land. They have become our sons as well.”*_


*Mustafa Kemal Ataturk*


----------



## warra48 (25/4/13)

Took this shot of a very poignant poem, when we were doing a tour 2 years ago of the Western Front in Flanders in France and Belgium.


----------



## Arghonaut (25/4/13)

My Great Uncle lied about his age and was enlisted, eventually fought at Galipoli, was wounded, spent 3 months recovering before being sent back into action in France, died a week later, aged 18. My great grandmother was pregnant with my Grandmother when it happened, and she was named after him. His name has been passed down. My grandmother passed whilst my wife was pregnant with our first, but she died knowing my son will be carrying on the name.

Lest we forget.


----------



## Bribie G (25/4/13)

I didn't realise there was a march in Old Bar today, I'd been in Taree and when I got back into the village they were assembling and there were some young army cadets, high school age, and shit were they proud to be in their uniforms. The thing that brought a tear to my eye was knowing they were probably the same age as my Granddad when he lied about his age in 1916 and joined. Got shot up at Passchendaele but survived with bits missing.

MAN in the middle, He was 15


----------



## Camo6 (25/4/13)

Raising a glass to all Diggers, past and present.

A special one to my old mates Norm Ashcroft and Gordon Webb. Fought hard, survived the war and died doing what they loved at ripe old ages. They taught me skills and values I can hopefully pass down myself one day.

Lest We Forget.


----------



## Danwood (25/4/13)

My thoughts go to my adopted county's fallen, now and before.

I had the pleasure of serving with a few diggers in Afghan a few years back, whilst in the British Army...good blokes.

Also, 11hr 11 day 11month is on a Monday this year, so have a late smoko and take a couple of quiet minutes.

Indeed, lest we forget.


----------



## Danwood (25/4/13)

Bribie G said:


> I didn't realise there was a march in Old Bar today, I'd been in Taree and when I got back into the village they were assembling and there were some young army cadets, high school age, and shit were they proud to be in their uniforms. The thing that brought a tear to my eye was knowing they were probably the same age as my Granddad when he lied about his age in 1916 and joined. Got shot up at Passchendaele but survived with bits missing.
> 
> MAN in the middle, He was 15
> 
> ...


Great photo, Bribie.

I'm amazed how those blokes moved around in that gear, and with no real protection. That heavy wool and canvas gear, when wet especially, would've weighed a ton. Ceramic plates (now Kevlar) weigh a bit, but you get a bit of protection for it at least.

Furthermore, that handle bar tache to his right wouldn't have helped with maneuverability either !

True champions !!


----------



## Screwtop (25/4/13)

http://www.gympietimes.com.au/news/cheers-mate-top-anzac-ale-gympie-royal-hotel/1842936/#.UXhYmrzoDV8.facebook

The recipe and Iconic Tap Decal are the brainchild of our very own (AHB wambesi) of Canberra Brewers who appears in this article. The commercial debut of Nick's beer took place at The Royal Hotel Gympie today, hometown of his mate Cpl Ashley Birt. Nick travelled to Gympie to be part of the ANZAC day release. 

Screwy


----------



## Rowy (25/4/13)

I get up to Gympie a fair bit. I'll have to give it a go.


----------



## Screwtop (25/4/13)

Rowy said:


> I get up to Gympie a fair bit. I'll have to give it a go.


You don't have to tell me when in advance :lol: 

But ya bloodywell better call in for a beer one day!

Screwy


----------



## Rowy (25/4/13)

Will do Screwy. Bloody tiler mate of mine just got a new hip and is whinging about not having a beer so will have to do it soon. I can hear the fish and crabs at Kauri calling me as well!


----------



## Screwtop (25/4/13)

Rowy said:


> Will do Screwy. Bloody tiler mate of mine just got a new hip and is whinging about not having a beer so will have to do it soon. I can hear the fish and crabs at Kauri calling me as well!


Think that ex er, ahh! Tiler (vic) mate of yours may be working on a pool across the road from my place :huh:


----------



## Rowy (25/4/13)

Keep him away from your beer Screwy! The pricks got hollow legs.


----------



## Moad (25/4/13)

cheers to all those past and present who fought\fight for our way of life...

ill never forget seeing what they faced in gallipoli and im sure there were equal horrors in all conflicts...lest we forget


----------



## Yob (25/4/14)

Heading off to dawn service.. No 2 up or RSL today though, gotta drive up country today.

They gave so I could. 

Lest we forget


----------



## NickB (25/4/14)

Indeed Yob. Just back from the local Goodna dawn service.

Amazing turnout as per usual.

Lest we forget.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (25/4/14)

Not aware of any diggers in my family, but my grandfather (Dutch) spent a good portion of his childhood in a Jap concentration camp in Indonesia. There are some absolutely horrifying stories of they way they treated women and children (starvation, rape etc), let alone the men. I'm thankful WWII ended when it did and that Australia took on so many refugees with open arms.


----------



## Yob (25/4/15)

Finally managed to secure my grandfather's medals, now I just need to find out what they were for. 

Was reading his military history this morning, he was Mia for almost 3 years!!

Lest we forget


----------



## DU99 (25/4/15)

My grand children have big interest in the medals i have..theres mine,dad's and grandfathers.





Lest we Forget


----------



## wide eyed and legless (25/4/15)

I have a great uncle who died on the Somme aged just 19, and some years ago visited his grave at Thiepval Memorial, a very moving experience.


----------



## mudd (25/4/15)

My brothers words... pretty much sums up ANZAC day for me too.

Today on ANZAC day I pause and give thanks to those who have done so much in serving my country.

- To my Great Uncle who lies in a war cemetery in France.
- To my Grandfather who served in New Guinea and came home deeply affected by his experiences.
- To the "fuzzy wuzzy angels" who protected him from the Japanese whilst missing in action for a period of weeks.
- To my younger brother who served in East Timor.
-To all those who served in the past, present and future.

Thank you.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (26/4/15)

Here are some pics of the 150 horses in comemoration of the light horse


----------



## madpierre06 (28/4/15)

I was one of the younger, sillier types who thought and saw only the glorified version of war'ry' stuff and spent about 8 years in a reserves unit up here that was different from most others in that we did a 5 & 2 x 2 week camps only during the year. There I met a few ex vietnam vets including one who would be my section commander for a couple years. When pressed these blokes would offer very little other than impress on us this was no game we were trainign for and don't believe the types of who we had a couple...blokes who had seen no action at all but told plenty of stories. THese fellas changed my attitude tremendously and helped me grow up just a little, but certainly taught me much about respect. Years later I was watching a doco which came out and told quite a detailed story of the battle of Long Tan. In the middle of this I saw the bloke who had been my section commander and what he had experienced told me exactly why the blokes who had been in the middle of those actions said little to nothing of their experiences. This is one doco which without fail always causes me to get the hard lump in the throat. 

This plus having hjad a number of relatives way back from the greatgrandfather down see action over a number of wars (including two who didn't come home), Anzac day has always meant much to me. I don't know about fighting for freedom (sorry, the way it is used nowadays I really do despise it's frivolous use) - WWII aside - these blokes were fighting because that is what they were sent to do, most of the time it was about staying alive and doing a job as professionally and as seriously as they could.

Lest we forget.

A delayed post I know, only just got my PC replaced.


----------



## Yob (28/4/15)

Late means nothing where heart is concerned... 

LWF


----------



## spog (28/4/15)

My Daughter just played the song and video of the latest version of I was only nineteen by an Aussie military group/ band.
It's excellent.
I was only nineteen. The Lancer Band.


----------



## Yob (10/11/15)

Trying to get my Grandfathers Rising Sun replaced, was lost in some fires a few years ago, lets hope the RSL can help out somehow.


----------



## DU99 (10/11/15)

you can get replica's


----------



## spog (10/11/15)

Remembrance day tomorrow , I didn't stop last year because I forgot for the first time in a long time,I will stop and give a though and thanks tomorrow ,as will everybody on site with me.


----------



## butisitart (10/11/15)

according to my family's romanticised history of the war, one of my grandfathers was in everything from tobruk to burma, got captured, shot, escaped, you name it. on closer inspection on service records shows he was probably never in burma and spent most of his energy in north africa getting periodically court martialled for getting drunk and fighting other australians. and came home on a pension for shell shock.
the other grandad refused to fight for the british empire on the grounds of being irish. (ww11 being not long after irish independence). so his life was made hell for sticking up for himself.
both my parents were in the armed services and met each other there.
my dad went to prison for refusing to go to vietnam.
and as an ex serviceman myself, i really don't care. but then - i joined shortly post vietnam (1976) when all military were despised by pretty much everybody from the media to your entire peer age group to anybody else in town, and they could all pick you cos you were the only ones with short hair.
it's all a bit rah rah oz nationalist fashion to me.


----------



## Yob (25/4/16)

Great Dawn service in Hobart today

No two up or rsl today though 

Lest we forget


----------



## TidalPete (25/4/16)

Great Dawn Service at Kawana Waters too.
No RSL for me either. Just AIPA's & Saisons from the kegerator.

Lest We Forget.


----------



## manticle (25/4/16)

Hopefully those chook wings didn't do you in Yob.


----------



## Yob (25/4/16)

Didn't they just.. Not been too far from the throne today thus far... You bastard.. 

I won't forget..


----------



## DU99 (25/4/16)




----------



## superstock (25/4/16)

Just back from services etc.
My Pop & uncle Bill (his brother) both served in Flanders, never said exactly where, never talked much about the horrors. Both came back, one gassed and TPI the other minus a leg. I knew them both----- I will not forget.

My ex father in law was a pilot in WW11, had his eyes riddled with perspex from a shot out windscreen------I will not forget.

My father was an American army man, hit by mortar fire, disfigured for life----- I will not forget.

_And I'm proud to be an Australian,
where at least I know I'm free.
And I won't forget the men who died,
who gave that right to me. Courtesy Batz_


----------



## JDW81 (25/4/16)

No dawn service for me this year, graveyard shift in ED unfortunately.

I'll be raising a glass to my great grandfathers who served in Gallipoli, France and Palestine, to my grandfathers who served in Europe, Africa and PNG and to all my former ADF colleagues who have served in the various theatres around the world in more recent times.

Lest We Forget.


----------



## manticle (25/4/16)

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=cZqN1glz4JY


----------



## DU99 (25/4/16)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Urtiyp-G6jY


----------



## Thefatdoghead (27/4/16)

Thought of my Par for weeks now and will do for the following weeks. 
He was and still is a desert rat of tobruk. He saved many mens lives. A young bloke from Glasgow immigrated to Australia gave his whole to let us all be free. 
ill never forget what he and others went through. 
Lest it never happen again.


----------

